# Bosch Colt



## apache67 (Dec 5, 2012)

If anybody is looking at buying the Bosch Colt router I was able to order one from Amazon last night (new unit) and the total came to $76.98. Some kind of promotional deal was applied and I can't really explain what it is or where it comes from lopped off -$25 bucks.

Regards,

G


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, it is a discount direct from Bosch.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

That reminds me, this looks like a pretty good deal, brings it to $204 but no fixed base.
Bosch MRP23EVS 120-Volt 2.3 HP Plunge Base Router - Amazon.com


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh! Sure! Now that I've paid full bore for the router and just recently the plunge base. NOW they offer a deal. Ha Ha Ha! Life just ain't fair. Incidentally, I noticed that my new plunge base is pretty darned stiff. I polished it up a bit and I suspect it will become snoother, but it is annoying.
Anybody else notice the same thing.
Still a great tool and Bosch should have offered the base two years ago.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sourdough said:


> Oh! Sure! Now that I've paid full bore for the router and just recently the plunge base. NOW they offer a deal. Ha Ha Ha! Life just ain't fair. Incidentally, I noticed that my new plunge base is pretty darned stiff. I polished it up a bit and I suspect it will become snoother, but it is annoying.
> Anybody else notice the same thing.
> Still a great tool and Bosch should have offered the base two years ago.


Hi Warren - the colt base is a spring loaded "lock on release" style, as you have likely noticed by now. But, If you haven't got the lever completely down, the lock can drag and make it seem stiff. My Hitachi is the same way and both are just the opposite of my Frueds and the Trend where you needed to manually engage the lever. I haven't noticed my Colt base being particularly stiff but you don't need to come off the lever very much for the brakes to start engaging.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Warren, I just got my base and stuck it on yesterday. I didn't notice any stiffness. It sure is a nice unit, too.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay you guys, maybe it is operator erroe. I have some time this morning and maybe I'll go play with it.
Gene, don't know what things are like in Snowflake but in Gold Canyon it is soggy and chilly and low ceiling. Reminds me of flying around in SE Alaska. Ha!!
Thanks men.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Warren, It's cold, cloudy and windy. Might get some precipitation. Got a smidge last night.
We are headed to Tucson for Christmas. It looks like it's going to be chilly then, too.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

sourdough said:


> Okay you guys, maybe it is operator erroe. I have some time this morning and maybe I'll go play with it.
> Gene, don't know what things are like in Snowflake but in Gold Canyon it is soggy and chilly and low ceiling. Reminds me of flying around in SE Alaska. Ha!!
> Thanks men.


Want to swap places???? :sarcastic:

In Liverpool, NSW today it is going to be 36C. No cloud and 11kmh wind.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Maybe for a month or so. :thank_you2:



jw2170 said:


> Want to swap places???? :sarcastic:
> 
> In Liverpool, NSW today it is going to be 36C. No cloud and 11kmh wind.....


----------



## spkwms (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a good deal. I have one and would hate to part with it.


----------

